# TV makes sudden LOUD noise, shuts off on its own.



## nico191 (Nov 9, 2011)

Last night I was relaxing watching my 32inch LCD Hisense television set. The only thing "different" about this night is I had my laptop plugged into the same powerstrip as this tv, as I was also doing some work on my computer. During my show (was watching a dvd of Singin' in the Rain) the tv makes a sudden LOUD static buzzing noise, VERY LOUD might I add. I jumped up..was in somewhat of a shock..and noticed the tv then shut itself off. The tv then came back on, and I sat speechless. I turned it onto a different channel to see if it did it again, while it didn't do this again, it did however make a loud background buzzing sound. This tv is reletively new, only 8 months old, so I surely hope nothing has went "bad" in it. I unplugged everything, hooked the laptop up back on a different strip, and for the last 24 horus the tv seems to be working fine. Any suggestions as to what has happened here?


----------



## pumpman032180 (Nov 13, 2011)

Not sure that this is the only issue but your laptop could very well have been the issue. Without knowing how close you were to the plug, but assuming you were far enough to easily see the TV you may have put enough pull on the laptop plug that the connection where it plugs into the transformer portion of the cord may have dislodged partially and the static jump that could have occured may have transferred back to the TV set. Again, this is strictly a guess since you didn't mention anything about pulling on the cord, However, if you are like most people, you likely sat the laptop down a few times to get up and do whatever before returning back to work (again assuming) on the laptop. Even though a strip is supposed to give protection against surges, etc. I have had the one on my set do something similar when I moved the DVD player and satellite connections without turning them off. I now make it a point to not move any equipment in the power strip without first turning off everything and unplugging the items I need to move so they can discharge any remaining electrical charge. Since it has not repeated after removing the laptop it was hopefully just an isolated incident. Best of luck.


----------

